# 4 DPO and Creamy CM



## christinas06

I am having a lot of Creamy CM. I haven't had Creamy CM after O before that I can remember. Is that an early sign of pregnancy? If so is 4 DPO to early to have it? Thanks


----------



## mindyb85

I'm not sure but I hope so
I am 6 dpo and been having creamy white cm like lotion since after O, it's just a little bit now but I hope its a good sign


----------



## NYColoradoan

I had this too at 4-6 dpo and then this morning it changed to thin and clear. What does this mean? I don't remember having this much cm at this point in my cycle.


----------



## ange30

im 5dpo and having this too , i've done a cheapy test even though i know its way to early to be testing and was bfn , lets hope its a positive sign of pregnancy x


----------



## Babybaba

Yes I have this too today at 4dpo!! Maybe tmi but I woke up this morning and felt so wet as there was loads of it!!! 

Eeeek fingers crossed for us all lovely ladies!
Xx


----------



## NYColoradoan

Just wanted to check in with you ladies to see if you have any updates after the creamy cm. Ha, now that's a funny sounding question :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

NYColoradoan said:


> Just wanted to check in with you ladies to see if you have any updates after the creamy cm. Ha, now that's a funny sounding question :)

:rofl:
Yeah, I have had creamy cm yesterday and today, 4-5 dpo. I think it's too early to be a preg symptom, but I've seen women who went on to get bfp's list this as a symptom at 4-5 dpo. So at least it's not a bad sign. :)
FX'd for everyone!


----------



## NYColoradoan

I got a :bfp: today at 11dpo so the cm was definitely a good sign :)


----------



## givemebaby11

I had that 2-4 dpo (took Prometrium suppositories after that so can't really speak to cm after that) and I'm currently 16 dpo right now with no sign of AF. Hoping it's a good sign for the both of us!


----------



## GTTC49

I noticed the same thing today- more creamy cm and it is white and not sticky. I think I usually have this around this time of the month though- so I'm not sure what to think. Hopefully it's a good sign.

And congrats NYColoradoan on your :bfp:!!


----------



## babysmile

I noticed it, too! On Friday I got first smily face on ClearBlue (ovulation :) ) and day 4&5 I have creamy, not sticky cm....good luck to us all! FX :)


----------



## RedStar57

I woke up this morning with white cm too. Not a lot though, just when i wiped I noticed it was... wetter then normal so I checked the color.. I read that it was possibly caused from an increase in hormones :) 

I'm also having terrible heartburn, tums arnt helping at all, anyone have any suggestions for relief? :( 

Good luck on BFPs this month!


----------



## heidi1130

It's definitely a good sign. I had creamy, lotion like CM for about 4 days and then it turned to clear and then at 10 DPO I got my :bfp:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, congratulations, NYColoradoan!!!! 
Mine is pretty much gone today, at 7 dpo... so far, anyway. Now I've got a little bit of random cramping and still feeling the off and on twitches that started two days ago. 
At least at 7 dpo now I feel like maybe my symptoms aren't imaginary. :)


----------



## givemebaby11

Well, it didn't turn out to be good news for me... but I hope some of you got some good news this month!


----------



## NYColoradoan

FXed for you AmaryllisRed!


----------



## christinas06

It wasn't good new for me. AF arrived today.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I'm still getting the occasional creamy CM, along with some mild cramps. Who knows? We'll find out Monday, I think. Trying not to get my hopes up. 
:hugs: for all who got the :witch: 
:dust: for everyone still waiting!!


----------

